# I wish to export my car to cyprus and sell it can anyone help please



## babsie (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me. I have made myself dizzy trying to find the exact details and process to import my car into cyprus, drive it for a while and then sell it. I dont want to apply for the excise duty waiver as i intend to sell it in cyprus. i have a property in cyrpus but only use it for holidays and i am not cypriot, i am english, but i do speak greek. 
Please, does anyone know the process and forms etc and possible time it will take. I would be very grateful as everywhere on the web gives the process for people to claim the excise waiver and that would be pointless in my case as i know i want to sell it. 
thank you everyone


----------



## pkb1 (Mar 17, 2009)

hiya..................my husband can sort all of it for you if you are wanting to pay the duty on your car it will take about 4 days once it has landed at Limassol.
if interested contact me on [email protected]


----------



## babsie (Aug 9, 2010)

*not sure if you will get this response....*

hiya

thanks for that - will probably email ya when i in cyprus ... thanks you for taking time to repsond 

cheers


----------

